# 1994 4x4 truck v6 engine swap



## terdybukrat (Oct 4, 2004)

Can anyone give me an easier way to swap VG30E engines than dropping the differential? I've been given prices by private Nissan mechanics of $1200 to 1400 PLUS all of the parts to simply pull the old engine out and put another in. Thats plus me buying and replacing all hoses, belts etc. They say that the differential MUST be removed to allow enough space to slide the engine out..

I'm no mechanic, and I can't pay $1400 to do it, but removing the front axle shafts and dropping the differential seems like a big pain. Would it be easier to lift the cab off?

Any ideas, even if just brainstorming would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Terry B
Hillsborough, NC


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I haven't done it but I would think a cherry picker would be easier than dropping the diffs. that's swaps that I have done on V-8s. doing it yourself, I would buy a repair manual or get a FSM (factory service manual) and read up on it. if its a v-6 for v-6 it should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

After seeing several other threads on engine pulls, dropping the diff is the easiest way to get the engine out. It's not that bad, four or six mounting bolts, take off the CV's and the diff drops out.


----------



## terdybukrat (Oct 4, 2004)

I've done a couple of Ford & Chevys, no problem. The problem with this Nissan though, is that the 3.0 V6 has a very deep oil pan and there is only enough room to get my index finger between the 4x4 differential and the oil pan. Unfortunately, it needs to slide much further forward than that to come out. Like you, I expected to be able to use the cherry picker and bring out both the engine and tranny like each time before on other trucks & cars.. After finding out that was not an option, my mind was blown. I don't know what kind of drugs the Nissan engineers were doing when they designed this and the placement of the passenger-side rear spark plug on the 3.0. They had to be stoned out of their minds!


----------



## terdybukrat (Oct 4, 2004)

Where did you find the other threads on this? I paged through the entire HB list, I thought, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

At NPORA....


----------



## terdybukrat (Oct 4, 2004)

Cool! I didn't know it existed. Thanks!

Unfortunately, I guess I begin the process next week...The front differential is gonna come down.

Thanks everyone, and I probably should apologize for my negative earlier post. Oh well, at least I didn't use all CAPS and scream it!


----------

